# Leonard Cohen



## CanadianCoyote (May 6, 2008)

Anyone else here a Leonard Cohen fan? I'm sure there are some here. ^^

I was so happy when he was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame earlier this year. I've loved him for many many years ... and he deserves all the recognition he can get!


Love and Peace,
CanadianCoyote


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 11, 2008)

Big fan here......I tried to get tickets(hes playing in a nearby town) but it sold out in 45mins. So, he did a second concert the following day which sold out in just over an hour. Had to buy my tickets for bootleg price....worth every penny!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate you. 

I'd love to see him live.


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 12, 2008)

ya it was awesome.......i see you are from Canada too.....i believe hes doing a cross country tour.....maybe you will be lucky and he will come to where u live!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm living in the US now, but I'm not opposed to going across the boarder if he comes anywhere near here.


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 5, 2009)

Leonard Cohen is the reason I wake in the morning! I wish he would have married Allen Ginsberg! Then their child would've been Jeff Tweedy of Wilco. God I love these guys!! I saw a documentary on him on the Sundance channel, and I wept like a hungry baby. Fame is for Lindsay and Paris. Infamy is reserved for real artist...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 5, 2009)

Well said!!!


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 5, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Well said!!!


since were on the subject of great artists. Try Fionn Regan from Ireland. Speaking of Ireland, i'm sure you've heard of Damien Rice. But His cohort Lisa hannigan just came out with a solo album***. I love fugazi too! The Hives Diabolic Scheme gives me reassurance that we're all the devils advocate. ya and tell me some of your Doctors. I love all kinds. I promise. I would fuck miles davis to be honest. Sorry i have that tendency. see ya CanadianCoyote


----------

